# Thinking of starting a cubing club in my local area.



## HooverCuber (Oct 1, 2019)

I have been thinking recently that it would be a great opportunity to start a cubing club in my local area. If you are a cuber who lives in the Lismore area in Australia, or know someone who is, please reply if you are interested so I know what sort of numbers I may have. Looking forward to hearing from you!


----------



## Iwannaganx (Oct 1, 2019)

Do you mean Victoria or new south wales? If it's in Victoria I might be able to convince my parents to dive me out there once in a blue moon, but I it's in NSW no lol


----------



## HooverCuber (Oct 2, 2019)

NSW, sorry


----------



## Iwannaganx (Oct 2, 2019)

oh well


----------

